# Rudolf Gwalther on the vigilance of Christian soldiers



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2021)

Just as soldiers in formation or in watchtowers are expected to hold their position without flinching and not to desert it treacherously or out of cowardice, so it is with Christians, who are expected to defend the noble rank to which we have been raised by Christ with undaunted faith and strong dedication. Just as in military life, Christians need to remember that they cannot do without constant strength of mind and unflagging vigilance if we are not going to allow ourselves to be dislodged from the position assigned to us. For although Christ has set us free, the remains of our evil nature still cling to us and remain present in our flesh. Because of that, our common enemy, Satan, seizes the opportunity to invade us, and if he sees some people more attracted to the flesh than others, he tries to take them away from the pathway of godliness by showing them the example and enticements of the world, in order to transform their Christian freedom into an unbridled license capable of anything. ...

For more, see Rudolf Gwalther on the vigilance of Christian soldiers.


----------

